# Catch Can Alternative. Mann ProVent 200



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Stumbled across a discussion about the Mann ProVent in another sub forum and it got me thinking...

I know there are many of us VRT folks running a catch can or just venting to atmosphere. fumes are getting inside the cabin when im at a stop or idling for a while and it permeates everything from my clothes, to anything else lol

I think I'm going this route soon:

http://www.mann-hummel.com.sg/EN/industrialfilters/doc/ProVent-en.pdf










Would running that unit cause any concern under high loads (high boost)? 


- Sent from a Galaxy Note 2


- Sent from a Galaxy Note 2


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I looked into it a few years ago as it is a well engineered setup. I have been seriously considering getting one for my new setup, but am tossed on making one of similar design.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

damn that looks and reads nice... i just got a catchcan from 42 draft design... this is my first turbo build. just mounted the intercooler last night... will be doing the rest of the mock up while block is at the machine shop. but i like the oil return line feature, check valve and pressure regulator of this unit... very nice. 
have you sourced a place to buy it yet?


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I run one of these on my car and have been satisfied. Haven't turned the boost up but I don't anticipate any issues. They were designed for heavy duty diesel applications so they are quite robust. I picked mine up from efi express, I love supporting those guys.

http://www.efiexpress.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=52


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've got the 200 in

Steve


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the link wabbit.... just out of curiousity what were you guys using before. has anyone used this http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/catchcans.html i bought the ultimate one.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Car was NA before and my oe pcv assembly was intact so I used it. The Provent does have a pretty large footprint, so keep that in mind when you're deciding where to mount it.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

wabbitGTl said:


> Car was NA before and my oe pcv assembly was intact so I used it. The Provent does have a pretty large footprint, so keep that in mind when you're deciding where to mount it.


Got any pics of your setup ? 

- Sent from a Galaxy Note 2


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't have any where you can see the can. Its kind of tucked in the passenger side in front of the strut tower where the stock air box inlet was.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well this is a N/A 8v 2.0l mk4. so all the pcv system will be re-routed. kinetics developed a kit for the car and it just dumps from the valve cover to the compressor and they claim this is ok and has been done with the vr6 kits for years. but i would like to manage it a bit better. draft design has no problem taking it back but i would be interested in hearing from anyone thats used their catch cans. sure would look better with the intake and valve cover i polished...lol


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is a pic of where my Provent 200 is installed..








Steve


----------

